# Toronja



## Brazilian Girl

Agradeço se os colegas  pudessem me sugerir como se diz "lima da pérsia" em espanhol? Encontrei alguns termos na wikipedia, mas parece que vai de cada região. 
Esta é a fruta: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/24252034_a01cb1a431.jpg

Obrigada.


----------



## gallo24

oi, na costa rica essa fruta conhece-se como limon


----------



## jazyk

Pelo foto de fato parece limão = limón, mas lima-da-Pérsia é outra espécie. Pelo que pude encontrar, chama-se naranjo dulce em espanhol. Veja o que fiz: no Google coloquei _nome científico _entre aspas e no mesmo campo de busca lima-da-Pérsia, daí descobri seu nome científico, que é citrus sinensis. A seguir pus _nombre científico_ também entre aspas e a respsta que obtive foi _naranjo dulce._


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Gracias a ustedes, Jazyk y Gallo. 
Acho que não me expliquei bem: no Brasil temos também a lima, que é doce, esta Lima-da-Pérsia é uma variedade amarga e tem a cor da casca mais esverdeada. É muita utilizada em coquetéis e outras batidas, especialmente nas versões mais modernas da brasileiríssima "caipirinha". Também postei a pergunta no forum "Solo Español". Vamos a ver.

 Obrigada pela atenção.


----------



## Benvindo

gallo24 said:


> oi, na costa rica essa fruta conhece-se como limon


 
- - - - -
Numa rápida pesquisa na net, cheguei à conclusão que a lima doce que conhecemos das feiras no Brasil é da espécie _Citrus limettioides_. De acordo com a Wikipedia o nome correspondente à espécie em espanhol é *lima dulce india* ou *lima de Palestina* 
(q. v. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lima_(fruta)).
BV


----------



## jazyk

> Gracias a ustedes, Jazyk y Gallo.
> Acho que não me expliquei bem


Não entendo isso. Acho que já dei a resposta à sua pergunta, não?


----------



## gallo24

lima de palestina na costa rica conhece-se como "limon dulce"  limão doce mas nao sei se é o mesmo "naranjo dulce" acho que nao aqui na costa rica


----------



## Mangato

Talvez a confução acontece porque o que na América se conhece por _*limão-limón,* (citrus aurantifolia), _na España e conhecido por *lima*. (O utilizado na caipirinha, pra nos entender). 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Citrus_lime.png

O que aqui é denominado *limón*, de consumo muito frequente, é isso
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limón.

Quanto à _*lima persa* (citrus latifolia) _e à _*lima doce*_ _(citrus limetta)_ são pouco frequentes, e identificadas pelo mesmo nome: _*lima persa*_ e_* lima dulce*_

Pode pesquisar no google *lima-fruta*. Aparecem as diferentes clases de limas. Não coloco o enlace porque não da certo.

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Fluteroo

Esa fruta es un Pomelo en el Río de la Plata



Fluteroo said:


> Esa fruta es un Pomelo en el Río de la Plata


Al menos una de las fotografías lo era, pero en batidas brasileñas, creo que es una simple lima Pomelo= Pamplemousse- Grapefruit


----------



## Vanda

No link que o Benvindo colocou mostra a _lima persa_ em espanhol.
_la *lima persa* o *lima Tahití*, conocida también como __limón pérsico, __limón criollo, __limón mesina o __limón sin semilla (__Citrus x latifolia), 

_O lado português do link acima:





> As limas geralmente comercializadas são a mais pequena e mais amarela lima Key (_Citrus x aurantifolia_) e a maior e mais verde lima Persa (_Citrus x latifolia_). O termo "lima Key" é, na verdade, um retrónimo Americano, uma vez que a fruta originalmente conhecida por "lima" em inglês era a _Citrus aurantifolia_, derivado do nome Persa لیمو _Limu_ aquando da introdução da fruta na Europa durante as Cruzadas.


wikipedia


----------



## Tomby

Brazilian Girl said:


> Agradeço se os colegas pudessem me sugerir como se diz "lima da pérsia" em espanhol? Encontrei alguns termos na wikipedia, mas parece que vai de cada região.
> Esta é a fruta: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/24252034_a01cb1a431.jpg
> Obrigada.


É pena não ter reparado com antecedência na foto. Trata-se do "pomelo" em espanhol. É um cítrico geralmente um bocadinho maior do que a laranja, com mais sumo mas um pouco amargo, mais esférico e a cor da casca é uma mistura da cor-de-laranja e amarelo. 
Segundo o que vejo na foto quase estou no certo.
TT.


----------



## jazyk

Vi que ninguém deu atenção à minha sugestão. E não, não é um pomelo.


----------



## Tomby

Olá Jazyk! Talvez você tenha razão, que o nome seja "naranjo dulce", mas esse nome é totalmente desconhecido em Espanha. Eu disse que estava "quase no certo" porque mesmo em quaisquer partes de Espanha pode ter outro nome. 
Por exemplo, cá, há pessoas que dizem a todos os cítricos "laranjas" e, na realidade, são: mandarinas, clementinas, satsumas, clemenules, navelinas, navel, valencia-late, sanguina, etc.
Repito, segundo a foto, eu diria que essa fruta se conhece como "pomelo". Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> Pelo foto de fato parece limão = limón, mas lima-da-Pérsia é outra espécie. Pelo que pude encontrar, chama-se naranjo dulce em espanhol. Veja o que fiz: no Google coloquei _nome científico _entre aspas e no mesmo campo de busca lima-da-Pérsia, daí descobri seu nome científico, que é citrus sinensis. A seguir pus _nombre científico_ também entre aspas e a respsta que obtive foi _naranjo dulce._


 
Não concordo. O que no Brasil se conhece por limão, e nos países do Caribe limón, é o que na Espanha dizemos *lima*. Para nos o *limón* e diferente. É isto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limón


----------



## Benvindo

Tombatossals said:


> Olá Jazyk! Talvez você tenha razão, que o nome seja "naranjo dulce", mas esse nome é totalmente desconhecido em Espanha. Eu disse que estava "quase no certo" porque mesmo em quaisquer partes de Espanha pode ter outro nome.
> Por exemplo, cá, há pessoas que dizem a todos os cítricos "laranjas" e, na realidade, são: mandarinas, clementinas, satsumas, clemenules, navelinas, navel, valencia-late, sanguina, etc.
> Repito, segundo a foto, eu diria que essa fruta se conhece como "pomelo". Um abraço!
> TT.


 
- - -  -
Olá a todos participantes desta discussão cítrica. Pedindo desculpas pelo meu desconhecimento da língua, entretanto acho que lima-da-pérsia talvez não seja pomelo em espanhol, porque em português também temos essa palavra (pomelo ou toranja são a mesma fruta, às vezes também dita grapefruit; é diferente da lima-da-pérsia). No link da Wikipedia que eu havia sugerido antes, ttp://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lima_%28fruta%29, diz que _"la lima dulce india o lima de Palestina, también conocida como limón dulce o limón de Persia (__Citrus x limettioides__), tiene piel y pulpa amarillas, sin semillas, y superficie lisa y cerúlea; carece casi por completo de acidez"._ Já no site em PT "Toda Fruta", capítulo limas ácidas e doces
(http://www.todafruta.com.br/todafruta/mostra_conteudo.asp?conteudo=4698 ) diz que "_as limas doces são da espécie C. limettíoides. O Tahiti e o Galego, embora de espécies diferentes (o primeiro é Citrus latifolia e o segundo Citrus aurantifolia)...", _e depois: _"... a lima comum ou doce é também chamada Lima-da-Pérsia"._ Tahiti e galego são os "limões" mais conhecidos comercializados no Brasil, na verdade não são limões verdadeiros, mas limas ácidas. O limão verdadeiro é _Citrus limon_.
BV


----------



## Tomby

Três pessoas (eu e duas mais) viram esta fotografia e todos concordamos que se trata do "_pomelo_". Uma delas ainda mora na Região de Valência, uma das maiores regiões produtoras de cítricos da Europa. Para além disso, ninguém conhece o nome "_naranjo dulce_" e as três nascemos entre laranjeiras. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT


----------



## jazyk

Este sítio coincide com o que disse Benvindo. 

O fato de um galego ou um catalão ou um valenciano não terem nunca ouvi falar nisto ou naquilo não significa que não exista na língua espanhola. Em português muitos não terão ouvido falar de _mirtilo_, por exemplo, e em inglês muito não terão ouvido falar de _jackfruit_ ou de _cassava_ simplesmente pelo fato de essas frutas não serem comuns em determinada região. 

Pomelo (em espanhol) - nome científico: Citrus Paradisi   http://cicalmo.wordpress.com/2007/01/31/saludable-es-el-pomelo-rojo/

Pomelo (em português) - nome científico: Citrus Paradisi também   http://www.todafruta.com.br/todafruta/mostra_conteudo.asp?conteudo=13808


----------



## Benvindo

Tombatossals said:


> Três pessoas (eu e duas mais) viram esta fotografia e todos concordamos que se trata do "_pomelo_". Uma delas ainda mora na Região de Valência, uma das maiores regiões produtoras de cítricos da Europa. Para além disso, ninguém conhece o nome "_naranjo dulce_" e as três nascemos entre laranjeiras.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT


 
- - - - -
Ok, pode ocorrer que as duas frutas (bem diferentes entre si) que conhecemos em português como lima-da-pérsia e pomelo recebam o mesmo nome de _pomelo_ em espanhol, não discuto por puro desconhecimento da língua espanhola. Entretanto, vale lembrar, já que o “reconhecimento” da fruta foi feito por fotografia, que a lima-da-pérsia e o pomelo (dito em português) podem sair iguais numa foto, já que essas frutas têm cultivares parecidos, de frutos bem redondos, túrgidos, amarelo-claros e de casca lisa, brilhante e de aparência um tanto vítrea. Entretanto, algumas características não visuais da lima e do pomelo (em português), como tamanho, peso, gosto, cheiro, consistência da polpa e espessura da casca são bem distintos de um caso a outro. Deixo a questão para os fruticultores de língua espanhola!
BV


----------



## Paraguayan

no es pomelo!... aqui no Paraguai temos muito pomelo... e é bem maior q aquela fruta da imagem... em quanto à lima de persia... tem o mesmo nome no espanhol quanto no pt


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Três pessoas (eu e duas mais) viram esta fotografia e todos concordamos que se trata do "_pomelo_". Uma delas ainda mora na Região de Valência, uma das maiores regiões produtoras de cítricos da Europa. Para além disso, ninguém conhece o nome "_naranjo dulce_" e as três nascemos entre laranjeiras.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT


 
Debatir con un valenciano sobre naranjas es algo así como discutir de hielo con un esquimal. Solo comentar que por aquí hace algunos años, se hablaba de _laranxeiras doces,_ no para referirnos a una especie concreta, sino como contraposición a las _laranxeiras amargas,_ muy abundantes como árboles ornamentales en calles y jardines y cuyo fruto compraban los ingleses para fabricar una estupenda mermelada.

Esta simplificación me recuerda una anécdota. Cuando preguntaba por tipos de pescado en restaurantes del interior de Brasil me contestaban que tenían de dos clases: de mar y de rio

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## jazyk

> Debatir con un valenciano sobre naranjas es algo así como discutir de hielo con un esquimal.


É exatamente essa a questão. Não estamos falando de laranjas e a foto não mostra uma laranja.


----------



## Tomby

Hoy he pasado por una frutería y he visto pomelos y me he acordado de esta discusión. Le he dicho a la frutera: ¿a cuánto están los pomelos? Y me ha respondido a 2’20€/kg. [¡por las nubes!]y he comprado un kilo.
En las fotografías que acabo de hacer se ven dos pomelos, variedad "rosa", origen "Murcia" y una naranja, variedad "navel", origen "Castellón" (sin género de duda porque las compré directamente al agricultor).
Y con esto, amigos, doy por concluidas mis discusiones sobre este tema. ¡Qué paséis un feliz fin de semana!
TT.

Foto uno.
Foto dos.

P.D. Tened en cuenta que la variedad de estos pomelos es "rosa" y que en la fotografía que inicia este tema los cítricos aún están en árbol, de ahí su color _alimonado_. Por cierto el limón sule ser muy amarillo, pequeño (en comparación con los pomelos) y con forma de balón de rugby.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Brasileño

Siempre supe que la traducción de "laranja" era "naranja", pero hoy mirando una entrevista de Maná escuché "Refresco de Toronja". 
Puse en los diccionários y no lo encontré , después en google imagenes y vi una naranja. Quisiera saber se toronja es lo mismo que naranja o es una variación de la naranja.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, aí está a looooonga discussão sobre naranja, toranja, lima-da-pérsia, a família inteira das laranjas. Divirta-se. Comece lá do primeiro post para entender a "novela".


----------



## Outsider

Uma vez que a palavra "toronja" propriamente dita parece que ainda não tinha aparecido neste tópico, cá vão os artigos da Wikipedia:

Esp. _naranja_ = pt. laranja
Esp. _toronja_ = pt. toranja/toronja


----------



## Mangato

Toronja = pomelo


----------



## Outsider

Se a Wikipedia está correcta, não é bem assim. 

pomelo: _Citrus maxima_
tangerina: _Citrus reticulata_
laranja: _Citrus x sinensis_
toranja: _Citrus × paradisi_

Vejam aqui.


----------



## Mangato

Também eu consultei na Wiki, mas esto não é garantia.
Vejam http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronja

Acho que vamos concluir "cum laude" em cítricos


----------



## MOC

Fluteroo said:


> Esa fruta es un Pomelo en el Río de la Plata
> 
> Al menos una de las fotografías lo era, pero en batidas brasileñas, creo que es una simple lima Pomelo= Pamplemousse- Grapefruit


 
Eso no es 100% correcto, aunque hoy día no se las distinga. Un pomelo (toranja en Portugal) es un híbrido de pampelmusa con el naranjo dulce.

Todos estes cítricos se encuentran con facilidad en una frutería.

La foto inicial es una lima persa o limón pérsico (no hay que buscar mucho por otro nome porque es el suyo), aunque hay quién la conozca por otros nombres. Por aquí les llaman "limón sin semilla", pero no suelen tenerlas en las fruterías.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Se a Wikipedia está correcta, não é bem assim.
> 
> pomelo: _Citrus maxima_
> tangerina: _Citrus reticulata_
> laranja: _Citrus x sinensis_
> toranja: _Citrus × paradisi_
> 
> Vejam aqui.


 


Outsider said:


> Se a Wikipedia está correcta, não é bem assim.
> 
> pomelo: _Citrus maxima_
> tangerina: _Citrus reticulata_
> laranja: _Citrus x sinensis_
> toranja: _Citrus × paradisi_
> 
> Vejam aqui.


 

Outsider, o que o Mangato disse inicialmente está correcto (penso eu). Estranho essa denominação, porque a citrus maxima é aquilo que se chama Pampelmusa.

A confusão vem do facto de a pampelmusa se chamar em inglês pomelo, que não é o mesmo "pomelo" que existe em espanha. Aquilo que em espanha chamam pomelo posso garantir que é a toranja de Portugal.

Infelizmente, não tenho como provar isto. 

Por fim, a justificação prática que posso dar é a seguinte: nunca vi um pomelo (do idioma inglês) à venda em Portugal. Já vi muitos pomelos (do castelhano) em Portugal.
A "nossa" toranja, é por cá sempre chamada de pomelo, e o pomelo (inglês) é chamado pampelmusa ou cimboa, embora por vezes exista quem lhe chame pomelo talvez por serem semelhantes exteriormente.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, faz sentido! Quem escreveu os artigos da Wikipedia deve-se ter deixado enganar pelo falso amigo inglês.


----------



## Fluteroo

Falando e aprendendo de cítricos num foro de língua portuguesa faz-me lembrar da minha surprêsa ao ouvir os nomes das laranjas en línguas do leste europeu, em grego Portocalata, em rumano Portocala. Pensei que chamavam-nas de portuguesas, mas chamam-nas assim desde antes do impêrio romano e da existência da nação portuguesa e o Porto dos Galeses ao que faz referência o nome é a atual, Marselha de onde aqueles navegantes do Mediterráneo carregabam o gostoso fruto. Vê-se que a polêmica e confusão com as denominações vem de longe.


----------



## Vanda

Meu avô tinha um pé de toranja no quintal. A única coisa de que me lembro é que eu odiava a tal de tão ruim. E hoje a tal é conhecida no nosso meio como grapefruit.


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> Meu avô tinha um pé de toranja no quintal. A única coisa de que me lembro é que eu odiava a tal de tão ruim. E hoje a tal é conhecida no nosso meio como grapefruit.


 

É isso mesmo Vanda. Essa é a fruta da foto. Grapefruit = Toranja = Pomelo (Castellano).


----------



## Paraguayan

Vanda said:


> Meu avô tinha um pé de toranja no quintal. A única coisa de que me lembro é que eu odiava a tal de tão ruim. E hoje a tal é conhecida no nosso meio como grapefruit.


 
Acá en Paraguay, esa fruta de la imagen es una "toronja" o "pomelo rosado" 
al pomelo que es de color verde-amarillo le decimos "pomelo" y
al pomelo que es de color rosado le decimos "toronja" o "pomelo rosado"

No interior do Paraguai também se diz "greifo" o "greifru" que vem do "grapefruit" (influencia brasileira) embora grapefruit é uma palavra do inglês...


----------

